# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Космологические представления в Бхагаватам и современной космонавтике

## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Харе Кришна, Враджендра Кумар прабху! Примите, пожалуйста, мои поклоны.

В 5-й песне Шримад Бхагаватам приводится описание окружающего нас космического пространства.

Очевидно, что оно полностью отличается от космологических представлений современной науки. И речь не идёт даже об общих представлениях о Вселенной и о том, как она проявилась. А о том, что представляет собой Земля как планета, как она соотносится с Солнцем, Луной, ближайшими космическими объектами, что представляют собой звёзды и т.д. Например, Земля описывается как часть плоского диска, разделённого поясами гор в десятки километров высотой итд, Солнце ходит по кругу этого диска итд. В 10-й песне Бхагаватам упоминается, что этот диск находится на вселенских слонах, которые стоят на плавающей во вселенском океане черепахе итд. Как совместить эти представления с пониманием современной науки о планете Земля, окружающем её космическом пространстве? При том, что в космос - околоземное пространство - практически ежедневно запускаются спутники, которые реально работают и от которых зависит предоставление различных услуг в нашей повседневной жизни. Можно говорить о существовании в ведических писаниях различных мифологических представлений, которые имеют мало общего с реальностью, с учётом того, что люди были тогда проще и им сложно было понимать эти вещи более адекватным образом?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Я не могу ответить на этот вопрос во всех деталях, но могу попытаться дать принцип, который может быть ключом к пониманию этой темы. В качестве примера приведу этот наш Форум. Здесь есть открытые разделы, видимые всем, и закрытые разделы, которые обычные пользователи не видят, заходя на главную страницу Форума. Но если пользователь позитивно зарекомендовал себя, администратор может авторизовать его и он тут-же увидит то, что тут всегда было, но он не имел прав видеть это. Дело совсем не в каких-то иных измерениях, а просто в том, что у людей нет доступа к более высокой реальности из-за сильной обусловленности. 

Например, муравей может ползать по страницам книги, но не иметь доступа к ее содержанию, которое может постичь только грамотный человек. И дело даже не в том, что муравей не умеет читать. Он может даже ползать по иллюстрациям книги, которые поймет даже неграмотный, но чувства муравья и уровень его сознания не позволяют ему увидеть эту картину и понять ее. Поэтому то, что видят и фиксируют ученые - это очень большой вопрос. Некоторое время назад в австралийской обсерватории произошел курьезный случай, когда радиотелескоп зафиксировал какие-то необычные сигналы из космоса, которые ученые пытались расшифровать. Позже выяснилось, что эти сигналы исходили из микроволновой печи в кафетерии обсерватории, когда ее включали для разогрева блюд. 

То есть, обычные люди слишком полагаются на свои чувства, и если они чего-то не видят, они считают, что этого просто не существует и потому это является объектом веры, а не знания. Современная наука не случайно называется "эмпирической", то есть, она опирается на опыт чувств, и не принимает ничего из того, что не попадает в диапазон чувств. Из шастр мы узнаем, что наши чувства не являются независимыми, что у них есть хозяин - Хришикеша, который находится в форме Параматмы в нашем сердце и Он может позволить нам что-то увидеть или, наоборот, скрыть это от нашего восприятия. Примером этого является Арджуна, который хотел увидеть вселенскую форму, но Кришна сказал ему, что у него нет глаз видеть ее, и после этого он наделил Арджуну божественным зрением - дивья-чакшу. 

Мы так же узнаем, что для восприятия объекта мало иметь глаза, нужно еще иметь благословение повелителя Солнца - Сурьи, который обеспечивает связь между нашим глазом и объектом посредством света. А сам повелитель Солнца зависим от Кришны. И даже наука признает ограниченность наших чувств и невидимую часть реальности называет "темной материей", которая по их мнению занимает бОльшую часть космоса. Как слепой человек в этом мире имеет очень ограничинные представления о нем, и вынужден полагаться на то, что он слышит и ощущает кожей, так и мы тут слепы ко многим явлениям, о которых мы можем узнать только через слух. 

Другой пример: когда аннонсируется новый фильм, обычно показывают бесплатный двухминутный трейлер, чтобы дать какое-то представление о фильме. Но тот, кто хочет посмотреть фильм целиком, должен пойти в кинотеатр и заплатить за просмотр. Так же и падшие и недостойные люди Кали-юги имеют право лишь на урезанную версию мира, в которую не входят полубоги, высшие миры и т.д. Но ШБ дает описание полной картины вселенной, которая не вмещается в диапазон наших чувств, не имеющих "авторизации свыше". Взрослые также скрывают от детей некоторые сферы своей жизни, т.к. дети не готовы к адекватному восприятию этой взрослой реальности и до наступления собственной зрелости они могут даже не догадываться о существовании этой сферы жизни. Таково мое видение этого вопроса.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

В качестве бонуса еще предлагаю ответы ЕС Бхактивигйаны Госвами на подобные вопросы:

Вопрос: 
Накопилось огромное (как мне кажется) количество вопросов о сознании Кришны, но мешает одно обстоятельство для того, чтобы начать их задавать и увеличить свою веру в это учение, а именно: расхождение «Шримад Бхагаватам» с данными современной науки в элементарных с точки зрения последней вопросах. Перечислю лишь некоторые: в 5-ой песни Ш.Б. пишется, что Луна дальше от Земли, чем Солнце в 2 раза, что звезды на небе расположены между Луной и Венерой; в 3-й песни написано, что мы можем увидеть шесть мельчайших частиц (атомов), сцепленных вместе, в свете, пробивающемся сквозь щель в дверном проеме (тогда как на самом деле мы не видим даже микробов, состоящих из множества молекул и атомов); олицетворение дхармы в 1-й песни – бык на одной ноге (как он мог ходить?); Шрила Прабхупада упоминает в 10 песни источник, в котором говорится, что у одного царя было несколько квадрильонов 
(10 в 15 степени) телохранителей (они даже не уместились бы на поверхности земного шара); в 1-й песни – высота Гималаев – 80 тысяч миль (тогда как по современным данным около 8 км.) и т.д. В «Бхагавад Гите» есть только один момент, по которому есть очевидное расхождение с современной наукой: Кришна говорит о Луне как о накшатре (звезде), из чего Шрила Прабхупада делает вывод, что звезды как и Луна светят отраженным от Солнца светом. Если Вы проясните хотя бы упомянутые моменты относительно звезд, планет и Гималаев, буду благодарен. 

Ответ :

Дорогой Дмитрий, я так долго не отвечал на ваш вопрос потому, что думал, как же лучше на него ответить. Разумеется, в запасе у меня уже было несколько готовых формул, ибо кому из проповедников в Обществе сознания Кришны не приходилось отвечать на вопрос: что это значит, что Луна находится дальше Солнца? Но не хотелось просто отмахиваться от этого серьезного вопроса стандартными ответами. Поэтому я попытаюсь провести несколько более глубокий анализ поставленной вами проблемы. Самое простое было бы ответить на ваш вопрос примерно так: «Большая часть ваших вопросов связана просто с языком. Говоря о звездах, расстояниях или атомах, «Бхагаватам» часто имеет в виду совсем не то же самое, что современная наука. Др. Томпсон (Садапута Даса) посвятил много лет изучению пятой песни «Шримад- Бхагаватам» и по результатам своих исследований написал две книги, в которых он разрешает многие из этих парадоксов, объяснив, каким образом эти данные можно сопоставить с представлениями современной науки. Например, что касается расстояний, то 
когда в «Бхагаватам» говорится о «Земле», имеется в виду плоскость Бху-мандалы (плоскость эклиптики), а не планета Земля как таковая. Расстояние, например, от Луны до этой плоскости измеряется опусканием перпендикуляра от максимально удаленной точки на ее орбите. В этом случае луна оказывается выше Солнца (так как угол наклона ее орбиты к этой плоскости больше, чем угол наклона орбиты солнца). Астрономам ведической древности были прекрасно известны расстояния до планет в нашем понимании (с поразительной точностью они приводятся в таких древних трактатах, как «Сурья-сиддханта» или «Сиддханта-широмани»). 

Что касается звезд, накшатр, то единственная информация, которой располагают ученые, – это спектр их излучения. На основании этих скудных данных строятся всевозможные теории. Логика этих теорий такова: раз данные, которыми мы располагаем, объясняются в рамках данной теории, то, стало быть, теория верна. Проблема такой логики очевидна: поскольку данные крайне скудны, можно придумать миллионы различных объяснений конкретного спектра и подогнать под них любые имеющиеся факты. 

Относительно Гималаев можно сказать, что даже самому неграмотному человеку в древней Индии едва ли пришло бы в голову, что Гималаи простираются на высоту 80 тысяч миль – в конце концов многие из них хотя бы раз в своей жизни делали паломничество в Бадарикашрам, причем ходили туда пешком. Очевидно, что речь идет о Гималаях из высших, недоступных нам измерений. Точно так же, едва ли им было трудно прикинуть, сколько личных телохранителей царя Уграсены уместятся на земной поверхности. Что говорить о квадриллионах телохранителей Уграсены, на маленьком островке в Двараке едва ли уместились бы 16 108 роскошных дворцов, а в одном дворце Кришны едва ли уместились бы миллионы Брахм, а на плечах у одного Брахмы едва ли уместились бы миллионы голов. Опять же очевидно, что речь идет о других измерениях и о совсем другой картине мира. (Если вы помните, в описанной сцене с аудиенцией Брахмы к Кришне наш Брахма получил возможность созерцать миллиарды Брахм из других вселенных, тогда как каждый из них полагал, что находится наедине с Кришной – каждый из них находился вместе с Кришной в своем собственном измерении, и только нашему Брахме на мгновение открылась бесконечная многомерность мира, в котором мы живем). Вселенная, описанная в «Бхагаватам», – это не убогая трехмерная Вселенная нашего с вами ограниченного опыта, а Вселенная, увиденная с другого уровня бытия и сознания, с другой точки отсчета». 

Это, безусловно, какой-то ответ на поставленные вами вопросы, но сам этот ответ ставит многие другие вопросы: что это за точка отсчета, с которой описана Вселенная в «Бхагаватам»? почему именно эта точка отсчета принята в нем? откуда она взялась? что это за атомы, которые можно увидеть в луче света? и о каком времени идет речь в «Бхагаватам»? и проч., и проч. Сам Шрила Прабхупада придавал всем этим вопросам очень большое значение и поручил ученым из Института Бхактиведанты тщательно изучить Пятую песнь «Шримад-Бхагаватам» и дать удовлетворяющие разум ответы на них. В 77 году он послал одного из своих учеников на поиски пандита, который мог бы дать ясное объяснение описаниям, содержащимся в Пятой песни. Ученик объехал всю Индию, в конце концов, привез с собой какого-то пандита из Рамануджа-сампрадаи, который выдавал себя за большого знатока космологии «Бхагаватам», но он оказался далеко не таким сведущим, как хотелось бы. В самые последние месяцы своего пребывания на земле Шрила Прабхупада снова и снова поднимал этот вопрос со своими учениками и просил их продолжать исследования и создать модель ведической вселенной в гигантском планетарии в Майяпуре. 
Не вдаваясь в подробности этого очень сложного вопроса (специалистом в котором я не являюсь), я тем не менее хотел бы сделать несколько замечаний более общего характера (научное прошлое дает о себе знать). Они непосредственно отвечают на вторую часть вашего вопроса. 

Вопрос:
Также, не хочу нанести оскорбления Верховной Личности Бога и преданным, но волей не волей возникает два вопроса: 1) не оспаривая того, что Кришна является Верховной Личностью Бога, и что Он действительно был на земле около 5 тыс. лет назад, стоит ли каждое слово, написанное в «Шримад Бхагаватам», воспринимать буквально и как абсолютную истину или все же будет верным предположить, что что-то в «Шримад Бхагаватам» написано иносказательно, что-то является преувеличением, а что-то мифологией? Если так, тогда неплохо было бы выяснить, что есть что; 2) даже если признать, что, несмотря на все расхождения «Шримад Бхагаватам» с современной наукой, он был написан литературным воплощением Личности Бога, может будет верным считать, что что-то в «Ш.Б.» может не соответствовать действительности именно потому, что это воплощение было литературным, а не воплощением знания, т.е. шактьявеша аватарой (а не вишну таттвой), наделенной всей полнотой литературного таланта, но не обладавшей всей полнотой знаний (хотя признаю, что это, конечно же, очень маловероятно)? Заранее спасибо за ответ. 

Ответ:
Вся западная наука, западная философия и западное мировоззрение, как вы, может быть, знаете, выросли из афинской Академии Платона. На вратах этой Академии было высечено: "Да не войдет сюда несведущий в геометрии". Греки придавали геометрии особое значение и считали, что ее теоремы являются выражением вечных, неоспоримых истин. Геометрия в их глазах была идеальным союзом логического и прекрасного и имела божественное происхождение. Отсюда знаменитое высказывание Платона: «Бог – это геометр». Сам Платон никакого значительного вклада в геометрию не внес, но, взяв геометрию за основу, он построил целостную философскую мировоззренческую систему, которая в процессе эволюции, в конце концов, превратилась в современное научное мировоззрение. С этим утверждением не все согласятся, но едва ли кто будет спорить, что вплоть до Эйнштейна все западное мировоззрение было основано на геометрических постулатах об АБСОЛЮТНОСТИ трехмерного пространства и времени. Отсюда низведение Бога до уровня изначального геометра. Хотим мы того или не хотим, но мы, дети западной цивилизации, до сих пор живем в скучном геометрическом мире Евклида и Платона. И ваши вопросы в значительной степени являются отражением именно этого взгляда на мир. Но, в соответствии с ведической философией, пространство и время заведомо относительны, ибо материальны, а Бог находится вне времени и пространства. И уж тем более относительны и вторичны материальные формы, возникающие в этом пространстве и являющиеся объектом изучения геометрии. Современная наука, как продолжательница идей греческой философии, 
рисует картину практически пустой, мертвой трехмерной Вселенной. Вселенная эта, по словам Гуца (Guth), возникла как пузырь из изначального вакуума и когда ей от роду было одна триллионная доля одной триллионной доли секунды (перед этим блекнут даже квадриллионы телохранителей), она разорвалась под воздействием антигравитационной силы. Причем, по словам того же Гуца из Массачусетского Института Технологии, самого признанного космолога, для ее появления потребовалась унция этого изначального вакуума. 

(Нужно быть в высшей степени религиозным человеком, чтобы поверить в эту фантастическую картину, но так как людей устраивает конечный вывод – см. ниже – они с легкость принимают эту галиматью на веру, не пытаясь даже усомниться в ней). В этой пустой, появившейся из вакуума Вселенной случайно возникла одинокая Земля, на которой случайно зародилась жизнь, потому что совершенно случайно именно на Земле возникли подходящие для этого условия. Жизнь возникла из слизи на дне теплого доисторического моря. Постепенно слизь превратилась в медузу, а там уж до человека рукой подать. Периодически у человека начинает течь из носа, чтобы напомнить ему, откуда он появился, и подогреть его тягу к удовольствиям: живем-то только один раз. (Именно ради этого вывода и строится вся эта фантастическая модель мира). Взгляды эти не новы, ибо Сам Кришна пять тысяч лет тому назад уже говорит, что демоны всегда думают так: асатйам а пратиштхам те джагат ахур анишварам – «Мир случаен (нереален), не имеет основания, не имеет разумного творца и повелителя и зиждется на вожделении». Он же говорит, что такие взгляды всегда ведут к разрушению мира. Не правда ли, пророческие слова? 

Геометрия подразумевает изучение форм, формы постигаются глазом, отсюда обожествление эмпирического (глазного) опыта (пратьякши), характерное для всей западной культуры. В основании этой картины мира лежит вполне религиозная идея о том, что планеты образовались в результате взрыва и что из слизи может получиться живая медуза, а из медузы – человек. От медузы у человека остались слизнеобразные глаза, и отныне эти медузоподобные глаза стали для нас единственным критерием истины. Картина Вселенной, нарисованная учеными, которой мы СЛЕПО верим – это мир, увиденный нашими подслеповатыми глазами через очки, лупы, телескопы и микроскопы. 

Если западная цивилизация возникла из Академии Платона и школы Пифагора с их культом математики и числа, то вся ведическая культура в том виде, в каком мы знаем ее, выросла из школы Шрилы Вьясадевы, который разделил ведическое знание на части и передал его своим многочисленным ученикам. Нам неизвестно, что было высечено на воротах его школы, но я осмелюсь предположить, что если бы он задумал поместить аналогичную надпись на вратах своей школы, то она звучала бы «Да не войдет сюда несведущий в грамматике». 

Это очень существенная разница, потому что именно слово, звук (шабда) в нашей культуре возводится в ранг носителя абсолютного знания и божественного откровения. Истина умопостигаема, но не во времени и пространстве, а через откровение, или, как гласит «Веданта-сутра» (1.1.3), шастра-йонитват – Абсолютную Истину можно постичь с помощью ведического откровения. (буквально, из лона [йони] шастр). Материальный геометрический мир – это мир увиденный. Мир ведической культуры – это мир услышанный. И именно через слово, звук, происходит освобождение души и ее возвращение в духовный мир (анаврттих шабдат). 

Материалисты верят своим глазам, мы же верим своим ушам. И то, и другое – вера, но одна вера закрепляет наше положение в материальном мире, а другая сулит освобождение из него. Материалисты живут в мире увиденного (материального опыта) и корректируют все услышанное с помощью зрения. Мы живем в мире услышанного (опыт духовного откровения), и корректируем все увиденное с помощью слуха (сверяясь с шастрами). Иными словами, человек ведической культуры, узнав из «Шримад Бхагаватам» о том, что Гималаи, которые он недавно посетил и исходил собственными ногами, простираются на высоту восемьдесят тысяч миль, усомнится не в словах «Шримад Бхагаватам», а в том, что горы, по которым он ходил, действительно являются Гималаями! «Шримад Бхагаватам» рисует картину многомерной Вселенной, где все осмысленно, где нет пустоты. Эта Вселенная место для деградации души и ее эволюции, и каждая планета символизирует определенный уровень сознания, определенный уровень опыта и определенные отношения с изначальным творцом и, соответственно, с Его миром. 

Вот и вся разница – теперь вам остается только выбрать, в какой Вселенной вы хотите жить: в пустой и бессмысленной Вселенной материального опыта или в осмысленной Вселенной опыта духовного. 

И еще одно, последнее замечание. Одно из этимологий санскритского слова майа 
(иллюзия): мийате анайа ити майа – майа, иллюзия, это то, с помощью чего мы проводим измерения. Мир майи – это измеримый геометрический мир, где все ограничено. Измеряя этот мир, мы тем самым ставим себя в положение Бога. Ограниченный геометрический мир дан душе именно для этого – почувствовать себя Богом, измерив его и окинув его свысока. Безграничный духовный мир предназначен для другого – не для того, чтобы мерить, а для того, чтобы верить, не для того, чтобы презрительно властвовать, а для того, чтобы восхищаться и служить. падам тат парамам вишнор мано ятра прасидати – поскольку Господь Вишну – это Высшая Истина, ум полностью успокаивается только в Нем. (ШБ 2.1.19)

----------

